# OK, Merckx fans, here's a deal



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

FYI, Sierratradingpost.com just got a shipment of retro Merckx jerseys and bib shorts for a very good price ($60 jersey, $65 shorts). Both are made by Giordana. I've got this jersey and it's comfortable and fits well (see my avatar). I paid much more for mine, but it's my fave jersey.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...rckx-Cycling-Jersey-Short-Sleeve-For-Men.html

I got an email from Sierra saying that email subscribers get an additional 15% off new items. These jerseys were just added. You might be able to get the discount by going through this link, or you could subscribe to get their email spam.

http://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=2A2408BF152497EC9D986EE698A4F821


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sweet*

I have the older version of that jersey (with Eddy on the back) and can wear neither because they both are signed


----------

